# 4H Kids are Rock Stars with lots of pics



## scarbelly (Mar 13, 2011)

For the last 7 years Kathy and I have had the privelage of instructing the 4H Advanced Cooking Group. These kids are 13-16 and are fearless in the kitchen. We teach once a month and we only have them for 3 hours at a time.

When the class starts they meet and decide the cooking order based on cooking, resting and cooling times. Then we do our mis en place and start cooking. We always do at least four recipes and often more so they  are working hard the whole time.

This months theme was Italian

Here is the appetizer   

White Bean Bruschetta

First a little prep work








Now for the finished and plated shot. As we prep the recipes we always ask they how they could change it to make it their own and we decided that sundried tomatoes would be good here







This year we are fortunate to have an Italian foreign exchange student with us and we asked her to share a family favorite with us. She taught us this amazing lasagna dish. It has both a red sauce and bechemel. We used fresh mozzarella and we all agreed that we need to use shredded for better distribution but this dish was still fantastic. With 3 layers you got cheese in every bite







This is a spinach papardelle with both shaved and grated parmesan cheese







Sneakin a tast of the cake frosting while the others are washing some dishes







Prepping some chocolate for the cake top







Dusting the top with chocolate powder. Sometimes they get a little carried away with chocolate LOL- This is a Tiramisu Cake that was really tasty with a whipped cream topping







We do a formal presentation of each dish and its leader so they can use it for their record books - Here is the lasagna







Here is the spinach papardelle







These are really great kids and we love that they like to stop by and visit with us. Makes it all worthwhile when the parents tell us that they cook our recipes at home for the family.

Thanks for looking


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 13, 2011)

Great Job Scar!

I noticed the young man has a smile from "Ear To Ear"....Lucky kid!

Todd


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 13, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Great Job Scar!
> 
> I noticed the young man has a smile from "Ear To Ear"....Lucky kid!
> 
> Todd


Ha Ha I was thinking the same thing. One boy and five girls. Lucky boy.

I look forward to your monthly 4H cooking posts. I think its great that you pass on your knowledge to the youth. If it wasn't for both of my parents cooking I probably wouldn't be cooking today. Both my brother and I love to cook.


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks great as always!

Now about that lasagna...gonna share that recipie?  Oh and how about the spinach dish too?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2011)

That's Great Gary!!!

And that Lasagna has to be the absolute best!

Looks like an awesome bunch of kids too!

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you for spending the time doing this.. These kids will never forget it.

  Craig


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks awesome Scar. Everybody is right theses kids will remember this forever!


----------



## gotarace (Mar 13, 2011)

Scar your leaving us hanging on the lasagna...a money shot and the recipe please..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great job with the kids...looks like they had a blast.


----------



## justpassingthru (Mar 13, 2011)

Gary,

The kids did good and so did you and Kathy for helping them, the food looks excellent and the sense of achievement and taking pride in their work you are teaching them will last far longer than the meal they cooked.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That boy has a perpetual grin!

I'm with Dude, ya gotta share the recipes.

Gene


----------



## chefrob (Mar 13, 2011)

very cool gary.........they did a great job!


----------



## rw willy (Mar 13, 2011)

Its nice to see kids enjoy "stupid" things.

Congrats to you for your work, they will look back on those days with a smile.  Looked like a great bunch of todays youth.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks Great Gary...


----------



## thebarbequeen (Mar 13, 2011)

I can make lasagne. Tell me about that tiramisu cake!!!!   please?    I keep looking at my little kitchen and thinking, really? but I think in a year or two, if work slows down, I could have fun with 4-H!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the great comments. You have no idea how much we get out of doing this. These kids are so much fun to be around.

For those who want the recipes, please send me a PM with your email address and I will send it via private email.  I encorage any of you that have a weekend a month you can spare to volunteer to do this for some organization. We have recipes that are already tested and we can help you any time you need help


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 14, 2011)

TheBarbeQueen said:


> I can make lasagne. Tell me about that tiramisu cake!!!!   please?    I keep looking at my little kitchen and thinking, really? but I think in a year or two, if work slows down, I could have fun with 4-H!


You can do this- you are a rockstar cook and it really is not that hard.  You get the kids in the room and you mold and shape them into a mini you. Even if you only do 3-5 kids at a time it will pay you back so much. I have seen your recipes and would take lessons from you any day


----------



## alelover (Mar 14, 2011)

That is awesome what you do for those kids. Besides knowing how to read all kids should learn to cook.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 14, 2011)

Gary-great job working with the 4-H kids.  I know the great feeling you get in working with these kids.  I get the same feeling when I teach a bunch of Boy Scouts about Dutch Oven cooking and then stepping back and watch as they plan and cook a complete meal for the Troop and their parents.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 14, 2011)

Dutch said:


> Gary-great job working with the 4-H kids.  I know the great feeling you get in working with these kids.  I get the same feeling when I teach a bunch of Boy Scouts about Dutch Oven cooking and then stepping back and watch as they plan and cook a complete meal for the Troop and their parents.


Yes it really makes you smile to see them do so well.  I got your PM and will send the recipe later tonite


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks great Gary.


----------

